

Ask HN: GetDecided  Startup Weekend Copenhagen - tzaman

Hey guys, this weekend is a Startup Weekend in Copenhagen and it's still under way. My team and me built this simple pro&#38;con application and we are preparing the pitch for the judges as I write this (the pitch is in 2 hours). If it's not too much to ask, can you please visit http://getdecided.com/ and click thru the pages a bit, maybe even contribute? It's not much there at this point but we started coding this yesterday noon :)<p>Any coments and upvotes are most welcome!<p>Tomaz
======
achristoffersen
Like it... The pro and cons percentage is not of much use though. Some
arguments are good. Others are bad. I would like other users to vote on the
validity of each arguments, and then based on that - provide a total score.

~~~
tzaman
Actually we have planned for upvoting and downvoting but we ran out of time :/

